# SR&RL rolling stock



## amelton1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello from Australia,
I was hoping that someone could guide me towards manufacturers of either kit/RTR models of SR&RL outline rolling stock that would fit behind the Roundhouse SR&RL #24 model.
Thanks & regards
Andrew


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

North East Narrow Gauge, they have been around for about 25 years that I know of. 

http://www.nemodel.com/nng/index.shtml 

Fun kits, but more work than "shaking the box".


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Ted Stinson's Northeast Narrow Gauge is the best source for real Maine Prototype rolling stock. he has kits for passenger cars, freight cars and maintenance of way equipment. Most are actually WW&F prototypes but they are the same vintage style and gauge. The WW&F railway ran to about 20 miles from the start of the SR&RL and hoped to connect at one time. He also has proper trucks (bogies) for Maine Narrow gauge stock. the website is not fancy and some study must be done as not all products are really models of Maine Narrow Gauge Prototypes. 

If you are not willing to build these kits or have trouble finding what you want from him, many folks use Bachmann or LGB rolling stock which look the part well enough. both the Bachmann and LGB passenger equipment is small for 1:20.3 scale...mostly short. they could be modified to more closely follow SR&RL practice. LGB actually sold (sell?) cars lettered for the SR&RL to go with their Forney SR&RL #22 and 21.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

USA/RO also had SRRL Rolling stock.





Lao


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 04 Dec 2011 12:30 PM 
LGB actually sold (sell?) cars lettered for the SR&RL to go with their Forney SR&RL #22 and 21. 
Posted By Ltotis on 04 Dec 2011 06:50 PM 
USA/RO also had SRRL Rolling stock.





Lao 

just be aware none of that is actually models of Maine 2-foot prototypes..they are mostly 3-foot cars simply lettered for SR&RL..
(The LGB forney *is* based on a Maine 2-foot forney, scaled for 3-foot gauge (as is the Bachmann forney)..but the cars are not based on 2-foot cars)

Scot


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Andrew 

I am "rooting around" trying to find a couple of 16mm scale [32mm gauge] Maine two foot car kits made by a company in Australia called IIRC, Sandy River Car Co. I have a B&SR flay with sides and a SR&RL flat with pulpwood racks. The trucks were very nice models of the common bolster truck, but the wheels were very crude [worse than Lionel tinplate]. I do not know if this company is srill in business


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone interested, and might not be aware, Maine 2-footer modeling is really taking off in O-scale.
Lots of very nice new kits have come out in the past 5 years or so..People use them in both On30 and On2 scales.
just one example, there are several manufacturers making similar cars:

Mount Blue

There isnt nearly the same selection in 1/20.3 or 7/8n2 scales.
Im not trying to discourage Large Scale! 
but if are really interested in modeling Maine 2-footers, O scale has really come into its own lately..
definately the best selection of any scale for Maine 2-footers..
someday I plan to have an extensive indoor On2 layout! 

Scot


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like a niche for anyone looking to go into business! otherwise we can just have fun making our own stuff!


----------

